# Alternatives to disposable pullups for bed wetting?



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My son (5) and my friend's daughter (6) both wet the bed. We use pullups, she uses disposable diapers. But we're wondering about chemicals. Any ideas on other products we could use? She just saw that fuzzibunz but they say up to 45 pounds. I doubt they will last us very long. Any other alternatives?

Thanks


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

We use Motherease: https://usshop.motherease.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=15&cat=Bedwetter+Pants

and we also use Antsy Pants: http://getantsy.com/

Neither are perfect, but better than other nighttime undies we've used.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy heiny pocket trainers would probably fit (size L ranges 40-50 lbs, and they're pretty generously fitting).

We've used them for nighttimes (with hemp inserts) and have been happy.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

No experience, but I knew I'd seen something about this awhile ago, so I did a quick search and found this:

http://www.superundies.com/p-11-nighttime-undies.aspx


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have three bedwetters, aged 4, 4, and 6. They wear the Motherease pants. DS sometimes has leaks-- the rise on his are getting low (he's in the smalls, and it's time to size up). But they hold my girls just fine all night.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

at 4.5 when DD was born and DS started wetting his bed quite frequently again I put down a rubber sheet and taught my son how to change his bed, and put the wet sheets, jammies and blankets in the washer.

For a few nights I'd hear him up and sometimes help him change the sheets, and blankets and put on dry jammies (we kept a spare set of all these on his chair in his room) and we also kept track of the number nights he stayed dry and celebrated each one as a success towards his goal.

Within a couple of weeks he started to self manage the issue and he has only wet his bed once in the last year or so.

So...that might be an even better alternative. Of course if you are sharing a bed with him this doesn't work. LOL

But the ECwear website has some good cloth pull ups for older kids that might work, too.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

For kids for whom bedwetting is due to a physiological issue (delayed production of the hormone that suppresses urine production during sleep, for instance), insisting that the child forgo wearing protective pants can lead to needless frustration, hygiene issues-- the need to bathe every morning, for instance, to avoid the child smelling like urine-- and damage to treasured childhood items like stuffed animals and books, that children often like to keep in their beds. (When my six year old wets, she wets in the deepest stage of sleep. I know, because we had a sleep study done. When she wets, it's copious enough to soak the entire sheet, so that even her hair gets wet.) I can see it working very nicely if the bedwetting was a behavioral issue-- like if a child was aware of wetting, but not sufficiently motivated to get up--- but for many children, bedwetting is something that is genuinely out of their control. If you've not had a bedwetter, it can be difficult to wrap your head around what it's like. I would encourage anyone who's interested to read up on the issue of nocturnal eneuresis.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyra*
> 
> For kids for whom bedwetting is due to a physiological issue (delayed production of the hormone that suppresses urine production during sleep, for instance), insisting that the child forgo wearing protective pants can lead to needless frustration, hygiene issues-- the need to bathe every morning, for instance, to avoid the child smelling like urine-- and damage to treasured childhood items like stuffed animals and books, that children often like to keep in their beds. (When my six year old wets, she wets in the deepest stage of sleep. I know, because we had a sleep study done. When she wets, it's copious enough to soak the entire sheet, so that even her hair gets wet.) I can see it working very nicely if the bedwetting was a behavioral issue-- like if a child was aware of wetting, but not sufficiently motivated to get up--- but for many children, bedwetting is something that is genuinely out of their control. If you've not had a bedwetter, it can be difficult to wrap your head around what it's like. I would encourage anyone who's interested to read up on the issue of nocturnal eneuresis.


Good point! Definitely don't push a kid if they are not ready. My DS was definitely ready to stop and wanted help. If yours isn't ready, the ECwear site has some good 'sposie alternatives, and there are some really good patterns out there for making your own, too.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We are in the same boat. DS is 3.5 and wears a pullup to bed because he still pees in his sleep. We used cloth diapers but are now using disposable (7th gen) pullups every night! And at least 2-3 times a week they are dry in the morning. But I keep looking at the alternatives and thinking $30/ pair!!!! I feel like I need at least 5 or so pairs (maybe more, we don't do laundry EVERYDAY) so we are talking $150-$200? Then I look a the sposies and think I get a pack of 84 for $27 (subscribe and save from Amazon) and I dunno if I can buy the cloth ones!

I do like the looks of the super undies. I have heard good things about the motherease ones (although they are "boring" and plain)


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Our son is definitely in the physiological department. My husband wet the bed until 9, one of our older kids wet the bed until she was 8. I just figure we're in for the long haul.

It's ironic hakeber mentioned EC as both our little ones were ec'ed from birth. (Our son is even featured on the Potty Whisperer dvd.) We never had wet beds while he was night nursing as I would take him to the bathroom whenever he woke to nurse. Once he night weaned around 4, the bedwetting started. My son is too big for pullups so we've moved onto these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002HOFGQ/ref=rcx_subs_dp With subscribe and save it's about $13 a month. I'm also considering the cost of the motherease bedwetting pants. Not sure what's the best choice.


----------

